# Seems like I am going to lose everyone!



## aemaki09

So far I've lost 6 of my babies. And it looks like atleast the rest of my sorority tank and 3 more males are affected by my mystery disease.
There go all my hopes of breeding and showing as I can't afford to buy any more quality fish for quite a while. 
S.i.p. :: chunks, rusty, rosey, marbles, my double tail, copper and whoever else passes.
This is horrible.


----------



## polukoff

aemaki09 said:


> So far I've lost 6 of my babies. And it looks like atleast the rest of my sorority tank and 3 more males are affected by my mystery disease.
> There go all my hopes of breeding and showing as I can't afford to buy any more quality fish for quite a while.
> S.i.p. :: chunks, rusty, rosey, marbles, my double tail, copper and whoever else passes.
> This is horrible.


Is there a fine dust covering their body or white spots? Or are they expanding when they die making the scales pop out?


----------



## aemaki09

No only one I noticed had dropsy the rest I can't see anything wrong besides white poo. I've posted in the diseases and emergency section and ive been treating everyone with furan-2 and Epsom, but it's not helping


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*I know how you feel*



aemaki09 said:


> So far I've lost 6 of my babies. And it looks like atleast the rest of my sorority tank and 3 more males are affected by my mystery disease.
> There go all my hopes of breeding and showing as I can't afford to buy any more quality fish for quite a while.
> S.i.p. :: chunks, rusty, rosey, marbles, my double tail, copper and whoever else passes.
> This is horrible.


I have something like this happening in my Sorority tank too right now. I just lost my 5th Betta in 2 weeks so far. I have no idea what to do because the only symptom is claped fins. Even the ones that don't have any symptoms at all just die the next day after being totally normal.

I know what you are going through, it is scary being so helpless in helping them


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah, mine don't even have clamped fins.they just stop eating and barely move unless it's for air then die


----------



## Sakura8

Hi aemeki. So sorry about your sorority.  

You said you suspected columnaris? Do they have fuzzy white mucous on them that looks like a fungus? And you said they had a white poo? 

It's possible they have columnaris but it's also possible they have internal parasites. White poo usually means parasites but it can also indicate an internal bacterial infection. 

You can continue to treat with Furan-2 for another course (I think a course is 5 doses?) but if that has no effect, I would then add Seachem Kanaplex. The Kanaplex will be more easily absorbed by the gills/skin so it will treat internal bacterial infections much more effectively while the Furan-2 is effective for external bacterial problems like columnaris bacteria. 

If, after a full course of this combo (5 days), there is no change at all, then I would discontinue the Furan-2 and add a parasite med like Seachem Paraguard to the Kanaplex. Normally, you can actually use all three in combination but since your girls will have already had two courses of Furan-2, it would be best to halt that.


----------



## aemaki09

I've been trying to find kanaplex and all sorts of other meds suggested on this site, furan-2 and I think maracyn plus were the only 2 available, I can switch to maracyn plus if that would work better, but I feel like this is killing so fast that I won't be able to have the kanaplex shipped and here in time to save the rest if I went that route. I also don't think that I have seen para guard either, but I will check. I am going to a couple of pet stores in my area tomorrow to get another round of the furan (or maracyn plus if suggested)
I've noticed on the latest girl to come down with it that she had a "fuzzy" white patch where her ventral used to be, and was until the patch showed up. This is the first thing I've noticed other than the poo. This is just my best guess as I've had little experience with illness before this. 
Thanks for the reply!

Edit: I should add that furan is a 4 day treatment, this is day 4, I've noticed no others get Ill yet, but before the last one I went 3 days without another death so I'm not sure if it's the meds or luck


----------



## Sakura8

I understand about not being able to wait for the Kanaplex; that's the real downside of that med. If you can find Maracyn Plus, then I would try that and see if it makes a difference. Anything but Maracyn I or Maracyn II.


----------



## aemaki09

Ok I'll get maracyn plus tomorrow
Thanks  
How long can I continue that for?


----------



## Sakura8

2 courses should do the trick, hopefully.


----------



## bryzy

Oh great. I lost a sorority girl due to unknown causes. Hope it doesn't kill the remaining 3.


----------



## aemaki09

How long should I give a break between furan and maracyn plus?


----------



## callistra

Sorry Furan 2 didn't work and sorry you can't find Kanaplex  Hope the Maracyn Plus works for you!

Are you treating in a quarantine? If you are do a 100% change and dose right away. If you're doing in tank run fresh carbon in your filter 12-24 hours, take it out and then have a go with the Maracyn. I'd treat for 2 weeks at this point, which is two full rounds (one full round is treating on days 1,3, 5), but you should see serious improvement after the first round. The second would be to complete or to prevent a relapse.


----------



## aemaki09

So one of my girls is starting to look a lot better, all the fuzz is gone, and she's eating and swimming around. But her mouth still looks weird? Going to post a pic of before she was sick and a pic of now of her just to see if anyone knows if this is normal and if it will go away? Kind of looks like some of her mouth was eaten away and now its open all the time??

Before








After


----------



## callistra

Very happy you have had some success! I don't know about the mouth, sorry.


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks for looking again 
The moUth kind of looks like its either curled inwards or got eaten away. But I'm happy she has survived and is eating again.
Im going to keep the maracyn plus and epsom treatment going till it says to stop and then let the tank have a rest but keep a close eye on it. Hopefully I can start to condition her here in the next few weeks, or find another quality CT female to buy and spawn so I can have some ready to go in the spring


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Glad to hear she's doing better! Yay! How are the others doing?


----------



## aemaki09

Nobody else is sick, but I've lost so many of them from this that I'm down to my last pair


----------



## Mirage23

I know you might have already solved the problem but here is a link that I found very useful when it comes to Betta Disease. I pray I don't get in trouble for this but it's too good of information not to share. 

http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm


----------



## aemaki09

Mirage23 said:


> I know you might have already solved the problem but here is a link that I found very useful when it comes to Betta Disease. I pray I don't get in trouble for this but it's too good of information not to share.
> 
> http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm


Wow thanks! I've looked at quite a few different disease charts and things, but that actually looks like it goes well in depth! Thanks! Definitely going to have to bookmark this one! (and I hope you don't get in trouble, I don't imagine why you would)


----------



## isochronism

Mirage, thanks for that very helpful link. I am also new here. 
No one should get in trouble for helping and making a positive difference.


----------



## Mirage23

I just dont want to get in trouble for Sharing a different website but I'm glad you liked it. I might invest on putting together a betta first aid kit now! Glad you liked it!


----------



## aemaki09

A betta first aid kit comes in very helpful! I only have some tweezers, epsoma, AQ salt, some jungle lifeguard, and some furan-2, in mine, Im definitely going to add to it now that Christmas is over though!


----------

